# ruger m77



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a ruger m77 not the MKII. It has a 24 inch barrel i want to know the twist of the barrel.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Depends on what caliber you are using.


----------



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

sorry! its a 22-250


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

1 in 14". I have one in stainless steel! Great rifle!


----------



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

hog do you load your own bullets?


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes. I use 50 hornady v-max, IMR 4064 powder, cci primers, remington brass. This laod is great for coyotes. I have loaded heavier Nosler partitions for deer but wouldn't recommend the v-maxes or any ballistic tip in .224 cal on deer or hogs.


----------



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks man for the info. I load hornady, and nosler both 50 grain. I like the hornady better though but the difference is minute. I like the moly coated v-max. i use norma brass and cci primers and the same powder u use.


----------

